# Petronas Twin Tower vs Chrysler Building vs Woolworth Building vs World Building



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

Chrysler Building.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope PTT win


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

guy4versa said:


>


^^The best of these four.:cheers:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Petronas Tower by T.Rachwal.Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Petronas Towers and Whale! Kuala Lumpur by Steve012345 (300,000+ Thanks), on Flickr


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

ArtZ said:


> ^^The best of these four.:cheers:


In your opinion....


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

windowsoftheworld said:


> Of course PTT would dominate, there aren't any other supertalls around it.


And all the pictures are taken from a park. All the buildings around it are spread out far apart, not like in New york.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

Chrysler Building.
I really like its top, specially when lit at night.



not a fan of Woolworth - I personally prefer "shorter castles".


----------



## Chimer (Apr 20, 2006)

I never was big fan of Chrysler and Petronas always was in my personal "top-10 skyscrapers" list, so... 
Petronas vs. Woolworth would be more difficult choice though... Not sure how I’ll vote - of course if PTT wins this round


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

if people think i vote petronas,because im malaysia...they are wrong..i vote it just because its better than chrysler...if these final two are swfc,burj khalifa..i will vote them instead petronas....i am a fans of modern architecture


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> if people think i vote petronas,because im malaysia...they are wrong..*i vote it just because its better than chrysler*...if these final two are swfc,burj khalifa..i will vote them instead petronas....i am a fans of modern architecture


No, its not you tard. Thats your opinion.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Plus even if the PTT win this, its 2-1 to chrysler so back off


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> Plus even if the PTT win this, its 2-1 to chrysler so back off


ok.ok..you win all the way...hails for a greatest building in the world,chrysler!


----------



## fasszz (Oct 19, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> Just leave this site right now, you have no idea what you are talking about. Both are unique.


you should respect my point...i agree both are unique...but if we're talking about skyscrapers...PTT should win over chrysler....

you're just an ignorant american who just live by your past glory....face it....your time is over...(i don't hate american, but i just don't like the way you push your chrysler as though it is perfect!)

chrysler is short, old (but i agree it is classic)...no skyline view..no colours....just lame...and sits in the middle of 'jungle full of rock'...just a box...with a crown...unlike PTT, it has a park, fusion of modern and nature, wonderful, colourful...and the list goes on....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## fasszz (Oct 19, 2012)

anyway, i would like to apologise if it hurts you...but you have to face the truth...

i'm sorry again...and i hope you don't hate ptt...i love chrysler to be honest...but I'm just sick of gothic architecture...sorry again...hno:


----------



## Kopacz (Mar 16, 2011)

fasszz said:


> you should respect my point...i agree both are unique...but if we're talking about skyscrapers...PTT should win over chrysler....
> 
> you're just an ignorant american who just live by your past glory....face it....your time is over...(i don't hate american, but i just don't like the way you push your chrysler as though it is perfect!)
> 
> chrysler is short, old (but i agree it is classic)...no skyline view..no colours....just lame...and sits in the middle of 'jungle full of rock'...just a box...with a crown...unlike PTT, it has a park, fusion of modern and nature, wonderful, colourful...and the list goes on....:lol::lol::lol:


PTT are just cylinders with triangular extrusions, tapering and insets on the top. They're lonely and have no buildings to compete with, so they look better 
The fact that we're still discussing Chrysler is a sign of its sheer perfection and beauty. It's a reminder of pursuit for height, glory and being remembered for decades. Everything that came afterwards is a sign of good business management and credit ability.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Kopacz said:


> PTT are just cylinders with triangular extrusions, tapering and insets on the top.


ptt-just cylinders with triangular extrusions, tapering and insets on the top
chrysler-box


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> ptt-just cylinders with triangular extrusions, tapering and insets on the top
> *chrysler-box*


.....................................................hno:


----------



## LouDagreat (Jan 30, 2013)

guy4versa said:


> ptt-just cylinders with triangular extrusions, tapering and insets on the top
> chrysler-box


 Chrysler Building is a box? Are you retarded, blind or just a horrible architectural critic? 

The Chrysler building is the direct result of New York City's Building code that required setbacks at certain heights to allow for sunlight.










As the building goes higher the tower sets back and get thinner. It's topped off with a cone shaped crown.

Where do you see box?


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

fasszz said:


> you should respect my point...i agree both are unique...but if we're talking about skyscrapers...PTT should win over chrysler....
> 
> you're just an ignorant american who just live by your past glory....face it....your time is over...(i don't hate american, but i just don't like the way you push your chrysler as though it is perfect!)
> 
> chrysler is short, old (but i agree it is classic)...no skyline view..no colours....just lame...and sits in the middle of 'jungle full of rock'...just a box...with a crown...unlike PTT, it has a park, fusion of modern and nature, wonderful, colourful...and the list goes on....:lol::lol::lol:


Why dont you take two minutes to look where I live, its right there where my username is. CAPE TOWN IN SOUTH AFRICA, not America my friend. 

The chrysler is just as colourful as the PTT, if you are referring to the lighting then both suck in comparison to some other buildings. Chrysler is sorrounded because it is built in a city with demand. Where else would it go??? In central park? Are we not judging a building here? In my opinion the new york setting is better than KL.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

^if you can't accept that the chrysler is better than the PTT then atleast accept that the woolworth is. If you can't you are a utter idiot. No one gives a shit about this stupid competition.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


>


Woolworth is more beautiful, more detailed, has a better interior and was tallest longer. Can't see how it wouldn't win if we had a unbias forum


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> Woolworth is more beautiful, more detailed, has a better interior and was tallest longer. Can't see how it wouldn't win if we had a unbias forum


i heard you say chrysler ,esb and petronas is beautiful and great building,you never mention about woolworth before..it so clear you are anything that against petronas. and i believe most of person who burthurt from the chrysler lost,will vote for woolworth, ..so unprofessional and immature


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> ^if you can't accept that the chrysler is better than the PTT then atleast accept that the woolworth is..


who are you to ask me to accept you fav tower? i have right to stand on my opinion...


----------



## don'tlookdown (Apr 17, 2013)

I reall love the detail of the woolworth building, that's real craftsmanship! In my Opinion the Petronas Towers are just glass tubes :lol: You can really see the development in terms of detail:
Woolworth building->lots of detail
Chrysler->less detail
Petronas-> least detail
Just my Opinion though


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> i heard you say chrysler ,esb and petronas is beautiful and great building,you never mention about woolworth before..it so clear you are anything that against petronas. and i believe most of person who burthurt from the chrysler lost,will vote for woolworth, ..so unprofessional and immature


Probably because its on topic. I argued for the chrysler when it matched the PTT in the competition, I argued for the ESB when you called it overated. Now another one of my favourite buildings, the woolworth is up against the PTT so I will defend it. If the PTT matched burj khalifa, world building or something like that I would support the PTT because I prefer it. Also when the chrysler beat the PTT previously, you guys just did the same anyway. Plus as architectural art no skyscraper(besides chrysler) can really match the woolworth.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

deadhead262 said:


> Probably because its on topic. I argued for the chrysler when it matched the PTT in the competition, I argued for the ESB when you called it overated. Now another one of my favourite buildings, the woolworth is up against the PTT so I will defend it. If the PTT matched burj khalifa, world building or something like that I would support the PTT because I prefer it. Also when the chrysler beat the PTT previously, you guys just did the same anyway. Plus as architectural art no skyscraper(besides chrysler) can really match the woolworth.


wow..double faces!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Woolworth has won!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> ^if you can't accept that the chrysler is better than the PTT then *atleast accept that the woolworth is*. If you can't you are a utter idiot. No one gives a shit about this stupid competition.


you dont need to asking or begging people to accept what you like.. ..
both are great but PTT get my vote because i prefer something modern,hightech and iconic..and yes,woolworth is better than chrysler


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

i admire the cladding,sleek and hightech,industrial look 

Petronas Twin Towers, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by jonolist, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

Sun Rising on the Petronas Towers by Jim Boud, on Flickr


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

hunser said:


> *The Woolworth Building ... over a 100 years old!*
> 
> MileageNYC
> 
> ...


 I have seen the Woolworth in person but never noticed all the detail, it really looks like a castle:cheers:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

archilover said:


> i admire the cladding,sleek and hightech,industrial look
> 
> Petronas Twin Towers, Kuala Lumpur Malaysia by jonolist, on Flickr


I agree....reminds me lloyds building in london....:drool:








http://blowpresents.wordpress.com/tag/lloyds-building/


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> I agree....reminds me lloyds building in london....:drool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That building in London is hideous


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

I didn't know Woolworth was this beautiful. Thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

wow woolworth inside so beautiful but I still prefer PTT more..


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i am not a big fan of the inside, it looks too much like a church for me. however i vote for the outside of the buildings and woolworth is well deserved where it is now. PTT is my favorite building though, so plays quite in a different league for me, but nevertheless woolworth is beautiful, a lot more than chrysler imo.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

i don't like the fat lower half of the Woolworth though.. it's a bit awkward IMO.


----------



## Gutovsky (Aug 11, 2006)

The Woolworth has a level of detailing only found in gothic churches, and surpasses many of them in symmetry and balance. It's really beautiful. 

The Chysler Building was a masterpiece in its kind of architecture, and utilized elements which were not common in its time (such as steel façades), making it innovative.

The Petronas are glass-and-steel towers, and its relevance was mainly due to their size at the time of completion. Nowadays they are a symbol of the prominence of the Asian Tigers in the late 90s - early 2000s, but they have long been overshadowed by the new buildings in Asia, mainly in China and Dubai. 

In my opinion, my favorite is the Woolworth, but comparing such three different constructions is totally pointless, and being angry that someone prefers one over the others is just disrespecting their opinion.


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Exactly...

Woolworth 1913​Chrysler 1930​Petronas 1994​

It is like comparing Elvis Presly to Britney Spears... :lol: :lol:
It's a matter of taste really...


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

i think up close the petronas look like crap but from afar they really are beautiful buildings.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

For those who have said Petronas has an easy final, as Lee Corso would say, 










I'll say it again: Woolworth has beaten Chrysler handily in a poll on here before, even more so than Petronas proportionally. It'll certainly receive support from people who love classical architecture, details, history, and the ornamental effort. I'm actually going to say that I think it'll win.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Urbananite (Feb 22, 2013)

*Woolworth Building turns 100*

Today is the 100th anniversary of the Woolworth building, this link has 100 photo's to celebrate! 

http://ny.curbed.com/archives/2013/...otos_of_the_centuryold_woolworth_building.php


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

L.A.F.2. said:


> For those who have said Petronas has an easy final, as Lee Corso would say,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? not burthurt ? okay...:cheers:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Azrain98 said:


> really? not burthurt ? okay...:cheers:


Why would he be butthurt, the voting hasn't even started? Stop bumping the thread with stupid jabs at others


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

Really, even as a Malaysian, I do not see an easy victory for the Petronas towers. One, as *L.A.F.2.* has mentioned, there are many fans of classical architecture out there, and two, as I shall say, there are people more than a bit resentful over Petronas beating the Chrysler. 

So, in the name of glory!! VOOOTE!!! 



:lol:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Morning Light by Barry-FH, on Flickr


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

ScuderiaVincero said:


> Really, even as a Malaysian, I do not see an easy victory for the Petronas towers. One, as *L.A.F.2.* has mentioned, there are many fans of classical architecture out there, and two, as I shall say, there are people more than a bit resentful over Petronas beating the Chrysler.
> 
> So, in the name of glory!! VOOOTE!!!


Voting is on todays one on one. Modern Petronas beats the old Woolworth by far :cheers:


----------



## ScuderiaVincero (Feb 25, 2013)

Let's go Petronas!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ian McAlister on Flickr










Ispaulding4 on Flickr


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hudson11 said:


> Ian McAlister on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Stunning!


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

And people say those pencils beat it


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> And people say those pencils beat it


They look more like pens to me.


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

1Filipe1 said:


> i think up close the petronas look like crap but from afar they really are beautiful buildings.


u are one sick sonofabitch hno: cladding is first class, no dobt :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

Hudson11 said:


> Ian McAlister on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think the lighting helps this building to be beautiful,this building needs help to be beautiful:cheers:nice btw


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

azey said:


> i think the lighting helps this building to be beautiful,this building needs help to be beautiful:cheers:nice btw


Interesting emphasis on the word help lol. So the PTT look great without any lighting? Sure, sure. Imho it's the other way around: it's the PTT which need all the lighting to camouflage the tacky cladding. 
The Woolworth Building looks great both at day and night. The details on this skyscraper are unprecedented.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

hunser said:


> The Woolworth Building looks great both at day and night.


great? yes...but ptt is greatest


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ It's getting really annoying with you and your obsession for the PPT.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Mike____ said:


> ^^ It's getting really annoying with you and your obsession for the PPT.


Just leave it and let this thread die. He knows f*ck all about skyscrapers, he is probably 11.


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

You tell me to support my opinion, but then you make unsupported opinions? I have no reason to explain anything to you. You are acting like an immature child.


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Archaean said:


> You tell me to support my opinion, but then you make unsupported opinions? I have no reason to explain anything to you. You are acting like an immature child.


unsupport opinion? like what? dont think i dont know who you are


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Holy sh*t the competition is over, let the fucking thread die. Half the posts in this thread are yours guy4versa, and they are that of a 10yr olds.
I laugh how when the other user asks for a source saying the PTT are in the top 5 most futuristic skyscrapers, you just say nevermind. Bulshitting are we? Lock the thread


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

I think guy4versa might be autistic. He really cant be reasoned with.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

boring thread....:lock:uke:uke:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

i know,lots of wtc diehard fans really get hurt from this result..then start insulting others...you need to learn to accept other winner and respect people opinion...thts all


----------



## Archaean (Apr 27, 2013)

I have reported you for harassment and spam. I hope the moderators deal with you accordingly.


----------



## 1Filipe1 (Jul 13, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> i know,lots of wtc diehard fans really get hurt from this result..then start insulting others...you need to learn to accept other winner and respect people opinion...thts all


what does the wtc have anything to do with this thread..you don't even know waht this thread is about now do you? :lol:


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Um Guy4versa, this is not a WTC thread...


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

you should check on few pages back..then you will know what i mean..


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

1Filipe1 said:


> lets be real, outside of this website hardly anyone knows what the petronas are either.


not as much people not knowing woolworth:nuts::nuts:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

*Shittiest thread ever*....

it's my opinion.. and I don't expect everyone to agree.. :lol:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

it shit because your fav building didnt win..thats normal.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> it shit because your fav building didnt win..thats normal.


All you are doing is looking for sh!t, not sure you even care about buildings


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

nevermind,people already decide..it may not be the best skyscraper in the world,, but it is favourite skyscraper in this forum (largest online community on architecture and urban development forum)

:bow:hail to the king:bow:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

So where does it say the PPT has "won" ?


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

Mike____ said:


> So where does it say the PPT has "won" ?


no one won...its just people favourites


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my, this thread is a warzone :gunz:


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

it shouldn't be that way if some of us can respect the result..that is how "poll" works


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> no one won...its just people favourites


What the **** are you on about? If you are talking about it winning the tallest cup, then that's utter bullshit. Chrysler has beat it twice and won the skyscraper cup, so it must be best right? You are really bad at arguing, always contradict yourself. When you get out of school don't go into law


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

guy4versa said:


> nevermind,people already decide..it may not be the best skyscraper in the world,, but it is favourite skyscraper in this forum (largest online community on architecture and urban development forum)
> 
> :bow:hail to the king:bow:


 Honestly they are actually quite deformed, the whole setback setup looks stupid and unclassy. Put that next to swfc and it will look like shit


----------



## guy4versa (Nov 19, 2011)

woolworth crown


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

^^ OMG, that picture is flawless.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

All of these buildings kick ass. Even if you like one more than the others, you sound less insane than someone badmouthing anything on this list. Too many people on this forum have very obvious inferiority complexes that they express through criticism of architecture that is basically accepted as objectively flawless.

Personally, I think the Chrysler Building is grandest and most magical for its time. You can't deny the sheer influence it has had on popular art and imagery. It is the ultimate skyscraper.


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

:nutsTT is from a different era! :lol:



deadhead262 said:


> Honestly they are actually quite deformed, the whole setback setup looks stupid and unclassy. Put that next to swfc and it will look like shit


Now I agree looking at it could have been taller...

I think PTT is being overrated especially back home its national pride


----------



## cnd (Jul 22, 2005)

The Chrysler building is a masterpiece, simply spectacular.


----------



## 2206 (Jan 2, 2008)

KLCC by Darmin Ladiro, on Flickr


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

^^ Incredible. :drool:


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

wow..nice illumination indeed!


----------

